# Transporting fish?



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Looking for some help/advice.

This weekend, i'm going fishing in florida. i had just figured that whatever i catch, i'd have to throw back since i'm only there for the weekend and dont know what to do with the fish i catch.

Someone told me that i should just keep it on ice and take it on the plane with me.

Anyone ever do this?


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Call your airlines and see what they say.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

repair5343 said:


> Call your airlines and see what they say.


Yup


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like a lot of trouble for a couple fish fillets. To me, anyway....


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Actually, it wasn't too bad. Got the fish through security and on the plane, home in 2 hours still freezing cold.

Had about three pounds of filets. When i went to Wegmans, they were selling the Lane Snapper, which i caught, for over $20/pound.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WOW 20$ a pound! glad you had fun doing it.. you may have paid more, but you got memories as well as a heck of a meal.. Nice work


----------

